# O & W - M5 Modifications



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've just got hold of a 'butchered' M5, and i'd like to get it running and wearable.

I need some hands and a dial, not quite sure what the previous owner had done with the originals....

i'd especally like a set of orange hands that Roy used on his recent one off ' ID3077'

Could anyone point me in the right direction please. (or tell me i can't get a new dial and hands...)

Thanks

Bill


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Were they the ones I noticed on E-Bay?


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Bill Yao at the MKII website is one option. He has dials, a variety of hands and crystals as well. He did an excellent job on my M-5 in fact I'm wearing it as I type this message! He works on M5's and M6's on a regular basis. I wrote him a few weeks back and he advised me that as of January he is farming some of his work out so it's best to email him to find out what he's doing in house. Sometimes he takes a long time to respond but eventually he'll make contact with you.

I think the Plongeur hands might be the ones you want, they're a little to unconventional for me though.

Michael (m58dh)

His email address is: [email protected]


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I forgot to add that Bill doesn't do case modifications he normally recommends that they be sent to International Watch Works for restoration then be forwarded to him.


----------

